# Study suggests fipronil caused bee die-offs, CCD.



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Well this lovely article came to me via the Texas A&M University Apiculture Facebook page. 

I'll let you go there if you want their interpretation, here's the article. 

https://phys.org/news/2018-12-fipro...cXETK3aJlinOUAafNv8O5P8o5PN5WljdS94dlx51g#jCp


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Fipronil is widely used in agriculture, so the study says. I'd like to know more about this. IOW, what pesticides on what crops contain fipronil?


----------

